# Binding/Board compatibility



## jda000 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hola,
I just recently bought the new Arbor Hemlock bindings for this season. Im an idiot and didn't realize the bindings are 2x4 and my board has a 4x4 set up. Does anyone know if I can buy a disc adapter for the arbor hemlock or do i need to go with a 4x4 binding?


----------

